# 3ABN on AMC 4



## delongboy (Sep 6, 2005)

I am a newbie to FTA and I currently have DTV. I was wondering if I can use the DTV dish and just buy a converter box to receive the 3ABN programming which is FTA on the AMC 4. Is this the same satellite that DTV uses? Or do I need a different lnb and point a different direction? 
Thanks alot.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Welcome, newbie!

You'll definitely need a FTA receiver and a Ku-band LNBF. It's unlikely that your DTV dish will be big enough to pick up 3ABN. There's not much harm in installing that Ku-band LNBF on your existing pre-pointed little dish, hooking up the FTA receiver and seeing if you can get a decent signal, but I'd plan on needing a full-sized (about 30") Ku-band dish to pick it up.


----------



## delongboy (Sep 6, 2005)

So the lnb I have on there now will not work at all? Also is the AMC-4 the same sat that dtv is on? Or do I need to move it?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

AMC 4 is not the same sat that DirecTV is on, but it _is_ in the same orbital position, so you shouldn't need to change the position of the dish.

I don't think the DirecTV will work at all, but you can always try.


----------

